# Selling Prints on Ebay.



## hdukphotographs (Aug 15, 2007)

Someone told me that its a great way to sell your photography but i just dont see it myself.Ive looked around ebay but no one there seems to be selling anything.Is there a way to sell prints on ebay or is it just a waste of time.


----------



## hudsonp (Aug 15, 2007)

I think its a waste of time, not many people are looking at ebay for prints.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 15, 2007)

hdukphotographs said:


> Someone told me that its a great way to sell your photography but i just dont see it myself.Ive looked around ebay but no one there seems to be selling anything.Is there a way to sell prints on ebay or is it just a waste of time.



I would guess if you have a running business you could in addition open an ebay shop where you sell your prints ... and refer to the shop from you webpage. but to start it all up on eBay without you having a name in the business already is probably a futile attempt.


----------

